# How much should I expect to pay?



## Timsar (Apr 30, 2014)

After doing some research and learning quite a bit about german shepherds I've decided that what Im looking for is a *Male Working line *gsd that is from at least *one SCH3* (or IPO3) parent and *one SCH1 or higher* (IPO1 or higher) parent. 

How much should I expect to pay for a puppy with those traits/background?

Also, the more I search the more it looks like most of the working line Schutzhund GSDs are sable. Is that the case? I'd rather get a black/red or black/tan. Does the color typically affect the price as well?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You can find plenty of black and tan WL GSDs. Bicolor, too. Color does not affect price. For a good working line puppy expect to pay $1200-1800


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

$1,200-$2,000

Working lines mainly come in sable, black and bicolor but I believe there are some black/tans as well


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you're looking at $1200 - $2000 depending on the breeder and the breeding pair. Some breeders have a flat rate no matter the breeding. Some will vary the price between litters. 

Far as color goes, if there are specific temperament traits you want, focus less on color. Yes, most WL dogs are sable. There are plenty still who are black and tan.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Working Lines do come in black and tan, but their tan won't be the deep red that Show lines have, and WL black and tans are usually more of a blanket-back rather than the classic saddle pattern. 

I know when I first found out about sable GSDs, I thought they looked weird - just wasn't used to it. Then the colour grew on me and I prefer the sables over other colours. You may just need a bit of time to get used to the idea of a sable. 

As for your question - puppies from responsible breeders from titled parents will run around 1200 - 2000 in working lines.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

While color ought to be the last thing you consider when getting a dog, if you are set on the black and tan saddle pattern, have you considered a German Showline dog? Many German showline dogs have SchH1 and SchH3 titles. 

What is more important is what you want to do with the dog, what kind of training or work you are planning on doing, how much time you are planning to spend regularly training/working with your dog, how active your family is, and how much time your dog is likely to be hanging out at home while the family is working, going to school, going to extra-curriculars. 

All lines have dogs of excellent temperaments, and all lines have dogs that would fair well in homes that are less and more active. These are the things you need to discuss with the breeder so they can match you with a puppy that is best suited for your family. If a litter has 10 puppies and 8 of them would be suitable for your situation, and 3 of them are B&T than you can choose between the B&Ts, but if you have a litter of 4 puppies and three are sables, the worst thing you can do is pick the black and tan simply because of its color. 

In a show line litter you are more likely to run into B&R but again, if your situation, expectations for what you want to do with the dog, really is more suited to working lines, then plan on a sable, and be pleasantly surprised if a B&T is one of the dogs that would work well for you.


----------



## Timsar (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Thats about the same budget I had in mind. I did find one place that was selling the puppies for $2500. That's probably more than what I'd be willing to pay for


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Timsar said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Thats about the same budget I had in mind. I did find one place that was selling the puppies for $2500. That's probably more than what I'd be willing to pay for


you'll find some breeders will charge a pretty hefty amount. When I was looking, I found a couple who started their pups at $3000 and went up. $3k for a puppy that may or may not fit my needs is more than I was willing to spend. $2k was my max limit.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the real red black and reds are not always naturals....  

you can get black and tan/reds in the blanket pattern from working lines....

working lines - depending on breeders production and dogs used are going to run $1500 - 2000

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

wolfstraum said:


> the real red black and reds are not always naturals....


I know two living in McAlester that are very narural.  (Not mine) 

Havoc is fading as he ages but was a lovely black and red. May is more black and tan. 

Timsar I think you are in the Houston area? Consider expanding your seach a bit. If you want to drive adn meet parents etc, consider expanding to a 12 hour radius. 

Selzer is correct - you might consider west german show lines if you want black/red. There is one in Whitesboro, north of the DFW area that I know and another here in my town that I know. I am 8 hours from you.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

I breed black and red titled showline dogs and charge $1500 for limited registration and $2000 for full registration. I would think you should be able to find what you want in a similar price range. Puppies are a gamble no matter what the breeding.
Good Luck in your search.


----------

